# Quick Lighting Question....



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,


I wanted to know if it was a good or bad idea, to replace the indecent bulb on the hood of a 10gal aquarium with a compact fluorescent one....


indecent = 15 watts
cfl = 13 watts


My main question is, is it "Safe"?....

...I really don't wanna come home one night to my house in flames lol...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

MrCollings said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if it was a good or bad idea, to replace the indecent bulb on the hood of a 10gal aquarium with a compact fluorescent one....
> 
> ...


Yup, it's safe ... but in case your house burns down, don't blame me  The CFL puts out less heat, so from a fire point of view it's actually safer. The only way that it might not be safer (and it's something everyone really ignores cause it's such an unlikely thing) is that CFL creates high voltages inside to run the bulb, so if it fails somehow it might (and it's very unlikely) create a higher electrocution risk than a incandescent bulb.

Harry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Many people run CFL bulbs in place of the incandescent bulbs.

They generate more light, with less electricity consumption.

If you ask your insurance company, they will tell you it is not safe  In fact, having an aquarium in your home would not be safe.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Yup, it's safe ... but in case your house burns down, don't blame me  The CFL puts out less heat, so from a fire point of view it's actually safer. The only way that it might not be safer (and it's something everyone really ignores cause it's such an unlikely thing) is that CFL creates high voltages inside to run the bulb, so if it fails somehow it might (and it's very unlikely) create a higher electrocution risk than a incandescent bulb.
> 
> Harry


Awesome!! Thanks for letting me know!! And if it does burn down, and my insurance company asks what happened, I'm saying a "Harry Muscle" said it was safe  Lmao 



Darkblade48 said:


> Many people run CFL bulbs in place of the incandescent bulbs.
> 
> They generate more light, with less electricity consumption.
> 
> If you ask your insurance company, they will tell you it is not safe  In fact, having an aquarium in your home would not be safe.


By the quick research i did, I am assuming that they will say it's not safe due to the mercury in the bulb? :S Not fully sure, but that's the only downside i can see to them :/ and heck yah they really do generate a Ton more light!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Insurance companies will never like you mixing water with electricity. It's a fire hazard just waiting to happen!


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Insurance companies will never like you mixing water with electricity. It's a fire hazard just waiting to happen!


So i guess i would never be able to get a 300gal aquarium insured? 
(The day i make one anyways lol)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

MrCollings said:


> So i guess i would never be able to get a 300gal aquarium insured?
> (The day i make one anyways lol)


If you have money, anything is possible.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's some pics of the tank with the new CLF bulbs in it!! 
Although, the pics don't really do it any justice.... First pic was with flash ON, the rest are with flash off.....with flash on, the tank looks darker lol....









​
Hope you guys like them!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Good start, but the tank would look better if you fill it up to the trim, and move the thermometer to the side.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

BillD said:


> Good start, but the tank would look better if you fill it up to the trim, and move the thermometer to the side.


Heh, last night was cleaning day so figured i would wait till than before i did the complete clean/top up  and the thermometer never bothered me until Just now when you pointed that out!! Now i Have to move it!! lol

I moved a bunch of plants around last night when i was cleaning it, looks even better and brighter now!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice looking tank


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> nice looking tank


Thanks!!


----------

